# Knitting in Church



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Anyone get objection while knitting during church services?


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I don't knit during services, but take along my latest project to all ministry meetings, etc. The only other time I don't knit at the church is during choir practice - that would be too hard!


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

I will knit almost anywhere I go but would not knit while attending church services. 

I attend church once a week and like to keep my focus on God. He comes first in my life and has been so good to me that the least I can do is to give Him the time that is due to Him!!!


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

I probably shouldn't admit this and please don't tell on me (LOL), but I'm a visiting nurse and frequently have people to see on back roads. I've been known to steer with my knee and knit (a simple pattern I don't have to look at) while driving. And I've knit all the other places too!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't knit at church. It would be too distracting for me and others.


----------



## katemans (May 11, 2011)

I haven't knit at church but the sinner in me thinks about it!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

There are very few places I don't knit, but during an actual service, I don't think I would. Too many around me would think it was disrespectful or think I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

MaryA - I'm originally a Michigander. Sure hope this only a good weather activity! If not, you may be in need of your own services....but then again, you'd have a lot of time to knit.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> MaryA - I'm originally a Michigander. Sure hope this only a good weather activity! If not, you may be in need of your own services....but then again, you'd have a lot of time to knit.


Oh yes only in good weather and only on back roads where there is little traffic! One thing I've learned - if you're laid up you don't usually feel like doing anything! That is REALLY boring! And I actually have done this only a few times.


----------



## Sabael (May 12, 2011)

At our Unitarian church, there are a lot of knitters (including me) active during the service.


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

I wouldn't knit during a service...too distracting for me and the folk around me. I try to make my precious church time(I work every second weekend)focused on God and the service. I believe in keeping a church service reverent to God only and focused on Him...mho, of course. We seem to be so busy, here there and everywhere...need this time to refocus on the important things of life... God!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I wouldn't knit in Church because that is God's and my time. I too am a Home Health Nurse and wish I could knit between pt's homes, but I drive either on long straight country roads where you can go 70 easily or freeways, which are not good places to take your hands off the wheel.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Knit Diva said:


> I wouldn't knit during a service...too distracting for me and the folk around me. I try to make my precious church time(I work every second weekend)focused on God and the service. I believe in keeping a church service reverent to God only and focused on Him...mho, of course. We seem to be so busy, here there and everywhere...need this time to refocus on the important things of life... God!


Well said. I feel this way, too. Even if I could focus just fine and keep eye contact with the pastor (I can knit without looking at it) I would be concerned about distracting those around me. Not worth it. I do, however, knit at all church social events, like fellowships, church picnic, and anything else with a casual environment that may come up.


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

As I read the "knitting in church" two things comes to mind, first, remember and think about the meaning of this, " Thou shall have no other gods before me" , either you knit or go to church, second, what is the obsession with knitting, knitting should be fun and relaxing.
I'm sorry but God comes first in my life.
Peoline


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Well ...I consider myself "Old School" thinking etc somedays..and was personally a bit shocked to see so many knitters in my church...having said that...I asked my pastor what he thot..His comment was ...I rather my knitters be here than home so knit away lol
I haven't yet..but would not object to knitting a prayer shawl or something like that during service..
And God and my faith ALWAYS comes first..

Camilla


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

I think we all have our own idea of what going to church means, and to me if I go to church is to be at one with the congregation and hear the sermon, to understand more about faith, otherwise I'll stay home and knit.
I have to much respect for God and church.
Oviously this a touchy matter and each of us will do what needs to do.
Peoline.


----------



## kay50heath (Apr 25, 2011)

i agree i would never knit in church, it's gods sanctuary and should be reverent & respected & there to spend time with god, he will respect you for respecting him and his sanctuary.


----------



## mpike (Apr 28, 2011)

I have crochet'd in church. I have focus issues and if my hands are busy with something, I am able to listen to the message. I don't do it all the time because as so many have said, it is distracting to others.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

On my do you know just how dangerous that is to knit and drive. Just like texting and driving.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I think you should knit where you can, if it feels right, but for some reason, I'd not knit in church. 

(Unless of course it was the norm in the congregation--might have to seach for just the right church!) 

I sure hope they knitted or did some embroidery in Puritan New England during those all day, fire and brimstone sermons. 

Churches had the high box pews, hopefully you could hide your cold hands from the likes of Cotton Mather and knit away until it was time to go home and eat baked beans for supper. 

I wouldn't knit during a trial either, but I'd sure knit in the jury room, or during a recess. 

BH


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

I carry my knitting with me but not to church. I too knit some easy patterns without looking but my concentration is getting worse with age and "one thing at a time" is what my 41 year old son tells me when I burn the toast or peas. Trying to do "two" many things at once isn't very successful for me. I have, however, been on jury duty and knitted in the juror box. Just a bodice of a sweater in knit stitch in the round. I was very embarrassed when the lawyer walk up and saw it in my lap. He didn't mind but couldn't figure out what I was doing since he never saw me take my eyes off him or the witness.  Some teachers say that teaching kids with attention disorders. If they learn to knit, it helps them focus. So, that might be me.


----------



## Phaedra96 (Feb 7, 2011)

I asked my pastor about knitting during church. She said she did not care; she talks alot; too busy to notice! Any where else--yeah, I knit! I hate sitting idle.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Did not Jeasus cast out the money changers, and His house was a house of worship! Maybe you should seek God for a "season" in prayer and let Him tell you what He thinks about kntting in church.


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

On occasion, we've been at church very early for services, and I've taken my knitting (as long as it's small -- like socks). The pastor was enthralled by it, but out of respect for both him and God, I put it away during the actual service.


----------



## muppet (Mar 24, 2011)

I wouldnt knit in church, Fr Tom would be horrified , I think!!


----------



## sandybro (Apr 27, 2011)

knitting during Mass would be highly disrespectful.
We do have one or two who knit during Relay For Life(American Cancer Society) meetings. I'ma lways interested to see what the are working on, but it's funny, i don't brng my knitting,perhaps i should jump in,but don't want to seem like a copy cat. would you think that if someone new brought her knitting to a place you had been the only knitter?


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm a Guardian ad Litem (advocate for abused/neglected children) and am in court regularly. I did ask the bailiffs about bringing my knitting in, but they vetoed it. Not because of me, but because they couldn't vouch for anyone else in the court room and knitting needles can be good weapons. So I bring a book or my tatting. Court can be pretty boring when it's not your case.


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't knit during church because my focus would be dissrupted on the Lord, but we have to be at church early most of the times, so I use that time to knit on my prayer shawls. Sometimes I knit during our Sunday School classes, but not always. I guess it might not be very respectful to the teacher, but I do it sometimes anyway. Depends on our topic for Sunday School how disruptive it is. No one has said any thing, but I only do my shawls.


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree with you. After all, God gave you the hands and the talent to knit with, the least you can do is give Him the undivided attention He deserves. You don't have to listen to the sermon or any other talking, but you do need to give some of your time back to God.


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

As I said before, knitting during Mass would not be good. As for meetings - I would bring my knitting and make some progress. If there were others there knitting they would not feel you are copying, but complimenting them.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I wouldn't knit during church because it would be a distraction to me, as well as others. It just doesn't seem right to me, somehow. Besides, at mass I would be constantly setting it aside to sing hymns, stand up, sit down, go to communion and so on that I wouldn't really enjoy the knitting anyhow, I think.

Karen


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

Church has relaxed some of the rules so they can maintain a some of the congregation, but in earlier times as I understand, church was very strick and one was punished for what by today's standards was insignificant. They would make people kneel on corn, stand outside in freezen weather or even get wiped. AsI said before I knit for fun and pleasure, when ever I can, but would even think to knit in church during church. Would anybody knit during a wedding ceremony?
Peoline


----------



## CoralDawn (May 6, 2011)

The purpose for being in the church service is to worship God. Doing ANYTHING else during that time would trivialize that...A long, boring meeting would be a different scenario !


----------



## sheila72 (Feb 21, 2011)

i would mess up big time, our services are sointeresting I would never knit in church, 

and if God invited you in to his house would you bring your knitting. I donn't think so, and Church is God's house


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Yesterday there was a thread of where do you knit....one lady knits in the bathtub. Knitting while driving.....well you both win for the most unusual places!!!!!!! 
Living in the Washington, DC area, I have seen people put on makeup while driving, read a book, and all while driving 60 miles an hour!!!! 
I am just bad at multitasking, I guess.
And I am old fashioned enough to still dress when I go to church and leave my knitting home. I attend a church where standing, dancing, clapping is very much part of the service so there I would be dropping stitches and needles as well. LOL


----------



## sheila72 (Feb 21, 2011)

the same here,


----------



## ncpat (Apr 25, 2011)

I would consider it irreverant and sacriligeous. With 168 hours in a week it seems that we might be able to devote just a couple uninterrupted to our maker. Even if you can knit without looking, can you knit without thinking?

Besides I'm in the bible belt and a member of a small Southern Baptist church. I guess someone could try it.....1 time. I'd be afraid the rest of the congregation might slay me....lol


----------



## banker234 (Apr 1, 2011)

During my years growing up, Sunday was always the Sabbath Day and there were things that you did not do on Sunday like take your skates and go to the rink, hang clothes out to dry, and my mother would never pick up here knitting needles as that was something you never did on Sunday. I think there are lots of hours during the week that there is no need to knit in church on Sunday.


----------



## fiddlerbird555 (Apr 6, 2011)

"Every act of creation is an act of faith" says the song, so I think church is a perfectly appropriate place to knit. Besides, I have a slight problem that if ALL I'm doing is passively listening, I fall asleep. I can tell you more about what the preacher has actually said if I had knit during the sermon. (And I DON'T do prayer shawls).


----------



## new knitter (Mar 19, 2011)

+++I would not do anything in church that i don't do in a professionel meeting or gathering. As God to me is more important than the proffesionel meetings that i go to, i like to be respectfull and give reverence to the time i spend with my Lord. I have focus issues as well but i keep myself busy by following in the book eventhough i already memorized every single letter in the book, just to stay focused, and my eye on the crusifix all the time keep me inline as well. God Bless you all+++


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

MaryA said:


> I probably shouldn't admit this and please don't tell on me (LOL), but I'm a visiting nurse and frequently have people to see on back roads. I've been known to steer with my knee and knit (a simple pattern I don't have to look at) while driving. And I've knit all the other places too!


That is hilarious. I haven't tried knitting while driving but I used to read at red lights.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

Church is for God not knitting. i know my dad would spank me if i did. plus i never thought of doing so and I'm over 30
its enough to concentrate on God and make sure my son isn't being to distracting to those around us.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

A local church hosted all the prayer shawl ministries in the area for a conference and part of the time was spent in the sanctuary knitting while the organist played. It was very inspirational to gather like that!

Our shawl ministry was invited by our now retired minister to select a Sunday and all bring our shawl projects, sit together in the front of the church and work on them during a service. We never got it organized, sad to say.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I am really impressed with everyone who commented on this subject. I've been in online knitting groups for about 12 years, and have seen this subject come up many times before. It's one that usually ignites a flame war! I am impressed that is's being discussed so well here, with no one attacking or belittling anyone else for an opposing opinion. I knew this was going to be a good group to join!

The pastor of my previous church said it was okay to knit during the service if it helped me stay focused, but I found out when I tried it that I felt like "it was all about ME", rather than God, while I knit in church. Another lady who crocheted started bringing her huge afghan project to work on in her lap, since I was knitting, and she sat near the front and seemed totally engrossed in it. I thought, "What have I started?" I regretted it.


----------



## beverly.fleming (Feb 14, 2011)

I wouldn't consider knitting during a service, even though my pastor is a knitter. But our prayer shawl groups meets twice a month (in the church building), so I definitely "knit in church."


----------



## anastasiatheo001 (Apr 4, 2011)

Knitting during a CHURCH SERVICE?????

Knitting while DRIVING?????


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

My grandmother taught me to kniut when IU was 4 years old. I'm now 77 and there have been very few days in my life without knitting something. However, church is God's time. Even though we may feel comfortable and able to focus on what's going on around us while knitting it is distracting to others. It's not to much to give our full attention to God for an hour or so. Besides, I was choir director for 16 years and in front of God and EVERYBODY! I do bring knitting to meeting and if it's a meeting at which I think I may be a bit agitated I bring "idiot knitting" (no counting, no looking, just jabbing with my needles.) Someone told me they could always tell how I really felt about an issue by how fast I knit.


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

Many years ago at a church I attended, the pastors wife's sister was visiting from Michigan. She brought her counted cross stitch and worked on it throughout the church service. All the regular members were appalled. It was definitely distracting and I agree with the others who would not knit during services. God deserves ALL my attention so I focus on Him during that time. By doing that I find that He's in the forefront of my mind more during other activities, including knitting.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, here comes Hildy, with her 2 cents. This may be one of those "do not reply" moments that I'll regret later, but here goes. NO! to knitting in church! It would just be rude. so, if you're so obsessed with knitting, consider these..can I bring a book and read, or a crossword puzzle? Can my two friends who love chess sit next to each other and start up a game, or maybe checkers..ad infinitum!! How can you possibly concentrate on the minister's words that he took time to prepare? There is a time and place for everything..my knitting, like my cat, stays at home when I leave the house. So, if you bring your knitting, I bring my new cat and sit next to you. Deal? I think not. Just me again...Hildy


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You all know...Christ does NOT judge us as harsh as we judge others...Each to their own opinions and feelings..and if you read my earlier post..I said I haven't knitted in church..but our country church in the mountains..there are women that do knit..
Besides the "money changers" were selling their goods...the bible says THAT was wrong...exchanging money.
Some of us find it soothing to hear Gods word while knitting..like listening to classical music..
I respect EVERYONES opinions here...
It is not a heated subject..just one everyone is strongly opinionated either way ...I say ...God Bless us one and all.
I embrace all the different opinions, cultures and Nations here.

Camilla


----------



## Laurie Gucinski (Feb 27, 2011)

I've thought about knitting in church, because it would not distract me at all. However out of repsect for God and others I don't. I think God would like us to give our total, undivided attention as it's only 1-2 hours a week. I do pray, think and meditate when I'm knitting in other places so it all evens out. To the lady that knits and drives - I've been a knitter for 50 years and a volunteer EMT for 30 years - please don't knit and drive - for your sake, your family and for others that you share the road with.


----------



## mishawetterling (Mar 23, 2011)

I would never knit during Mass! that is completely disrespectful to God and why you are there. Please don't do it anymore.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Please tell me you are NOT on the back roads of northwest Tennessee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Knitting during church, no I wouldn't. I feel it would distract the people around me more than anything.

I have attention issues too, so I try very hard to focus on the reasons I'm there. Also the up and down kneeing, prayer and communion, i would more than likely sit back down on my needles!!! or my neghbor in the pew would!! Probably not a good idea. I also feel that the speaker might feel himself ineffective, like we're bored (not the case, but they might perceive it that way, and distracting to people visiting for the first time) Now when we have committee meetings and things like that, I definitely take it.

No, to Knitting while driving, My Dad was a cop.. (He'd kill me!! ) Though I have thought about it at a redlight, or traffic back up. But, just as I get Aggravated when I see people in front of or beside me putting on their makeup, texting, etc. while driving and I fuss, I don;t thnk i could do that!

OK Here's my confession.. I have taken my knitting to the toliet with me!! LOL You know.. when you just can't hold it any longer, and you just can't put down the needles cause your at a critical point and would be totally lost?? Yep that's me!! LOL

Happy Knitting!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I absolutely agree with you, Camilla, and I just gave mine, but you're right...to each his own..I'm nobody's boss..no way! I just wonder if a knitter would be receptive to someone bringing their hobby to a church service. Aretha's song comes to mind "You gotta think"! Hildy


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

When one comes to think about it. God does not ask us for much time just an hour some times closer to 2 (if your a baptist like me and have a pastor that is long winded). Just getting to work and home every day for some can take an hour or more. so....Why can't we give that respect to God.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

oooh, Mccrunk, that's called TMI !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Booklady38 (Jan 16, 2011)

I haven't knit in church yet but I usually have a young grandchild with me that needs attention. Actually I probably should teach them to knit to keep them occupied.LOL I do remember way back when I was in college and had a very boring sociology professor. I was knitting argyle socks at the time and brought them to class to keep me awake to take notes. Of course he made a remark that I probably wasn't paying attention and it would show in my grade. I actually got and A in the course. I doubt if I would have if I didn't have the knitting to keep me awake.


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

So here I go again, as I seat knitting and reading the posts about knitting in church a thought came to mind, why not just stay home and knit, there are so many religious programs on radio and TV, that we can continue with the knitting obsession and catch here and there some sort of inspiration if any. I think like everything else there is a time and place for everything. Knitting is not something should be done during "any" religious service.
Peoline.


----------



## Ruth E. (May 12, 2011)

I agree that church is God's time. However, my Grandmothr told me that during Word War I ladies would knit at church and it didn't raise a hew and a cry because they were knitting garments for soldiers


----------



## missvonniev (Mar 27, 2011)

Recent academic research demonstrates that such an activity DOES help people focus and listen. Knitting is similar in that way to doodling when in class, quite the opposite to what we have traditionally thought. Don't know about distracting others, though.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Grammy Toni said:


> I wouldn't knit in Church because that is God's and my time. I too am a Home Health Nurse and wish I could knit between pt's homes, but I drive either on long straight country roads where you can go 70 easily or freeways, which are not good places to take your hands off the wheel.


I don't knit in church either, Toni. I agree its my time with God. I live in a semi rural area and have a fair number if visits on gravel roads...as I said I've only done this a few times and don't recommend it! Basically I was just adding to the discussion of odd places to knit!


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes That was during war and was for our soldiers, the women had more then enough to think about it with their husbands and sons, just like today, knitting was/is a way to keep our minds busy and a way to help those in need.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Knit Diva said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't knit during a service...too distracting for me and the folk around me. I try to make my precious church time(I work every second weekend)focused on God and the service. I believe in keeping a church service reverent to God only and focused on Him...mho, of course. We seem to be so busy, here there and everywhere...need this time to refocus on the important things of life... God!
> ...


Agree completely


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

Hoboy, this topic has sure gone round and round <grin>. I certianly don't object, but, then, I'm a knitter. We had one woman that was knitting in church and the "head etiquette church lady" complained about it.

I say, just sit in the back and knit away!

Lyn in NC


----------



## Mountain Mama (May 1, 2011)

When I ask God for help, I sincerely hope He isn't knitting. When I am in His house, I give Him all my attention.


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

I can certainly honor your feelings. However, I often see knitting as a prayer. Hands at work, listening to the service (and I'm an Episcopalian, so we have to follow the prayer book during the service.) However, I sit with the choir up in the balcony that also harbors all the noisy kids...

Lyn in NC


----------



## diannecooper (Mar 1, 2011)

Knitting during church is just plain wrong. EVen if you are knitting an "autopilot" pattern and can concentrate on the service, the people around you don't know that! (the non-knitters) 
It has gotten so bad in our society that the priest has to announce before Mass that he would appreciate it if everyone would turn off their cell phones!! :-(


----------



## capecodred (May 12, 2011)

My husband likes to get to church early and I don't so sometimes I knit before mass starts. I think it is appropriate if I am knitting a prayer shawl!!

Pat


----------



## anastasiatheo001 (Apr 4, 2011)

In a way it's like the old saw: Is it okay to smoke and pray at the same time? One woman said of course it was and the other said definitely not. So they each agree to go and ask their respective ministers and meet again in a week.

When the met again, one woman said, "I asked my minister and he said it is NOT okay."

The other woman said, "Well, what exactly did you ask him?"

"I asked, 'Is it okay to smoke while I am praying?' and he said no."

"Well, you asked the wrong question," replied the other. "I asked, 'Is it okay to pray while smoking?' and the answer was yes, of course, prayer is always appropriate.'"


----------



## anastasiatheo001 (Apr 4, 2011)

Church Sign:

Honk if you love Jesus.
Knit while driving if you want to meet Him.


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

This is a really interesting discussion. I fall on the side of not knitting during church service. Most of the time, I'm playing and/or singing or doing Children's Moment or directing handbells so I wouldn't have the time if I thought if appropriate. I'm sure our minister would not object. . . he's very laid back and non-traditional but I'm not. For me worship means "be still and know that I am God" and I couldn't do that being distracted with knitting. . . jj


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

anastasiatheo001 said:


> Church Sign:
> 
> Honk if you love Jesus.
> Knit while driving if you want to meet Him.


AMEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!jj


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

I knit prayer shawls in church, but only during portions like the announcements, and other non-participation portions. Also, only simple stockinette stitch, nothing that I have to think about while I work on it.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I to have thought about knitting in church but do feel the same as you do. As it is now we do not give God his due.



perlie24 said:


> I will knit almost anywhere I go but would not knit while attending church services.
> 
> I attend church once a week and like to keep my focus on God. He comes first in my life and has been so good to me that the least I can do is to give Him the time that is due to Him!!!


----------



## shetlandspinner (Apr 4, 2011)

I knit in church and I am not apologetic about it. I suffer from restless leg and if I keep my hands busy I'm not fidgeting so much. I listen better when I'm knitting (my hands just need something to do!). It raised a few eyebrows at first, but now my church family doesn't think anything of it. Usually I have a prayer shawl that I'm working on (I started that ministry here), and I really can't think of a better place to pray and knit than when I'm in God's house.

No where in the Bible does it say "Thou shalt not knit in church," but it does have a lot of good things to say about women who work with their hands, who do good things for others, and who aren't minding everyone else's business. If I'm knitting in church, I'm listening to our pastor and my eyes are not on my neighbor's business. -Carol L.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Mountain Mama said:


> When I ask God for help, I sincerely hope He isn't knitting. When I am in His house, I give Him all my attention.


Wow! That pretty much says it all..in a few words. Very good, Mama. :thumbup: :thumbup: Hildy


----------



## gwest1955 (Mar 9, 2011)

I have knit in church, but I sat in the balcony. Actually, there were several of us - crocheters, sewers, as well as other needle-pointers. I believe we enjoyed the camaraderie before and after the service as well. Sharing project progress with others who enjoyed our projects was nice. I seldom go to church now, as my husband prefers to attend a "contemporary, very large" church. I really, really miss going to church with people who cared about me and mine, and who I cared/shared with.


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

If somebody is knitting in church during service, and at some point a mistake is made in the pattern, would I stand up and ask the pastor to repeat what he just said, because I was knitting and had made a mistake? Talk about being rude? The only reason I would knit in church is to bring attention to me, and get all the praise that the congregation can give, but that's not what I do or why I go to church.


----------



## Carmel Rachels (Feb 23, 2011)

Knitting in Church?? Not for me I devote all my attention on the service. Besides it would be an insult to the Priest.


----------



## Tripleransom (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't really see any problem with knitting in church as long as it's something that doesn't take too much concentration (no Argyle socks, for example!) After all, there are plenty of paintings of the Virgin knitting while waiting for the Annunciation or with the Christ Child. 

However, I'd ask the pastor beforehand, If he or she thinks it's disrespectful, then I wouldn't do it during services.


----------



## js33 (Jan 23, 2011)

I guess I agree with those who do not knit at church. If I can't spare an hour a week for my God, I would diminish His importance. 

I do knit everywhere else - almost. At Bridge, at meetings - church or otherwise, in the car, after dinner with my family, in waiting rooms, etc. 

Most of the time I take very simple knitting with me to those places because I do not keep my eyes on my knitting when I knit. I can follow conversations with my eyes and mind. 

Just my opinion and it's me I have to live with.


----------



## Orene (Mar 21, 2011)

LOL. This reminds me of the joke whose punchline is, "Pull over." "No, it's a cardigan." Jan



MaryA said:


> I probably shouldn't admit this and please don't tell on me (LOL), but I'm a visiting nurse and frequently have people to see on back roads. I've been known to steer with my knee and knit (a simple pattern I don't have to look at) while driving. And I've knit all the other places too!


----------



## bjfm (May 3, 2011)

My grandmother always said that if you stitched on Sundays you would have to remove the stitches with your nose at Heavens Gate!


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

I think at this time we have said more than enough about 4 + hours by my watch so "knitting in church" . Let's get back to the knitting patterns and what kind of yarn are we using. And may God bless one and all.


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

I agree with Katemans--the sinner in me has thought of it at times. Once I watched a young teenager crocheting before a concert of Christian music began and I was envious. But I was pleased to see she put her project down when the singing began.

I do have a pastor friend who is a knitter and she said she wouldn't mind if I knit during one of her services. But I still think that is my time to connect with God so I'd better pay attention!


----------



## Orene (Mar 21, 2011)

6 pgs already of conversation -- good subject.

I asked my pastor about knitting during the sermon. He didn't come right out and say 'don't.' But I got the impression he tho't it is disrespectful. Consequently, I don't knit during sermons. But I Do knit at council meetings.

I contend that I can listen just as well while knitting. That may not be entirely true since at times I can do only one thing at a time -- at my age my Estrogen level: Testosterone level has changed dramatically.



JJMM88 said:


> Anyone get objection while knitting during church services?


 :lol:


----------



## Babsmim (Mar 7, 2011)

katemans said:


> I haven't knit at church but the sinner in me thinks about it!


My kind of friend!!  :thumbup:


----------



## computer dummie (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't knit during the worship service BUT I have taken tatting and worked on it between Sunday School and the Worship service. There is 15 minutes and tatting is small and in my lap so it is good to get something done. Others ladies like to see what I am doing but they don't want to do it. Deanna


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

Hmm, wouldn't think of doing it (afraid lightning would strike me or maybe this big spotlight would beam down on me if I tried)Don't think it would distract me rather it might be distracting for others.


----------



## kipper (Mar 24, 2011)

When God and i are talking together in church [or anywhere else, for that matter], i knit, e.g., when i get to church early and mass hasn't started. (for me, it's like sitting with another knitting friend -- we talk and knit together all the time. It's natural. When mass starts, i put down the knitting and enjoy the liturgy. However, i must admit that when there is a sermon/announcement/lecture on money, i'm afraid my knitting sneaks back into my hands. We strongly believe in supporting our church financially -- and do -- so my knitting gives me pleasant thoughts as the "reminders" go out to anyone who needs them....


----------



## dfarrell23 (Apr 17, 2011)

I do it all the time, and people are curious about what I am working on... never heard any criticism! God knows that I am paying attention.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen,
Good morning,
I think the subject of knitting in church has been a very good discussion. I am Catholic and go to a very small church. During Mass I have my eight year old granddaughter in the pew with me. I don't think I would be setting a very good example for her. However, I think if you are comfortable with knitting in your church, its between you and God.
Isn't this a good thing that we can discuss this in such a civilize manner? 
God is great and I thank Him every day for all of you in my life.
Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

Well said Wanda! It's between you and God. How we all were raised has influenced us on what we think we should or shouldn't be doing and judging others. I personally wouldn't (the lightning striking me and the whole beam of light pointing me out thing), we all can multi task, and hey what if your making a prayer shawl that's God related!


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

Wow! Such good conversation. I was at a "Women of Faith" conference, and a woman was knitting in a row close to the stage and she was publically called out for it. I wouldn't have wanted to be her.


----------



## noina (Apr 21, 2011)

This is an interesting topic. I just start studying the bible and deciding which way to go. I went to church once and while listening to them, my mind just wandered around and thought about knitting. I wonder if I could knit at church because it will really help me from falling asleep.
I have read somewhere that knitting actually helps you focus. I found these links here:
"Many psychological studies have shown that the repetitive action of knitting and crocheting improves concentration. The more you concentrate, the more you will attain a better cognitive performance. Knitters and crocheters surveyed have found that bringing a simple project along to a long meeting or tedious lecture has absolutely helped them get more out of it"
http://blog.timesunion.com/fiberarts/is-it-rude-to-knit-in-meetings/7684/
"And I have permission. A few years ago our bishop (pastor) asked why I DIDN'T knit in church. I told him I thought it might be inappropriate. He said, "I sit up front and I see what people do in church. Some sleep, some play video games on their phones, and some read books. At least I would know that if you are knitting, you're listening."
http://wendyknits.net/2005/09/13/knitting-etiquette/
"In both of those situations I feel perfectly justified in knitting. Im the type of person who listens better when her hands are busy, when shes doodling or otherwise digitally engaged. Having something to do with my hands frees my mind to focus on aural stimuli, in the form of sermons. Not that Im much of an aural listener to begin with, but it helps. Now, its not that I always feel beholden to actually listen to sermons  I dont beat myself up if my attention lapses or my mind wanders. Ive long since given up on feeling guilty for those sorts of offenses"
http://www.steeplesandpeople.com/blog/2006/02/05/kic-knitting-in-church/
http://wendyknits.net/2005/09/13/knitting-etiquette/


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

JJMM88 said:


> Anyone get objection while knitting during church services?


My husband once complained when I took my knitting to a Cub Scout leader's committee meeting. My answer to him was, "You people smoke all through the meeting and at the end have nothing but a pile of ashes to show for your time! At least I have something worthwhile to show for my time!"


----------



## MargOates (May 13, 2011)

Although I have not knit during church services--I remember talking to my grandmother about it. Her pastor, of many years ago had complaints from his board about ladies knitting or crocheting at the back of the church. He had his board and the ladies meet in his office. He asked the board members if they could tell him what he spoke on the week before. None of them could answer. However, ALL of the ladies could give him his outline. End of discussion.


----------



## Kateannie (Mar 21, 2011)

I haven't considered knitting during a church service but I have brought my knitting to the Chamber Orchestra concerts held at a local church. We sit in the balcony and the row in front of us is a step down. While knitting during a concert (with bamboo needles) the person in front turned around and asked me to stop as it was "too noisy!" Next time I brought crocheting! How can bamboo needles possibly be too noisy??


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Peoline said:


> I think at this time we have said more than enough about 4 + hours by my watch so "knitting in church" . Let's get back to the knitting patterns and what kind of yarn are we using. And may God bless one and all.


Ditto that for me, too..I went on to other threads and this is still going on. Let's agree to disagree and get on to something creative..Please? Everything has been said three times, so I'll be the first to quit this thread. Great discussion..love y'all..I'm outta here.. Hildy


----------



## irish gram (Jan 25, 2011)

I would have to agree with most of the forum --Knitting in church for me is just not anything I would ever think of doing.


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> A local church hosted all the prayer shawl ministries in the area for a conference and part of the time was spent in the sanctuary knitting while the organist played. It was very inspirational to gather like that!
> 
> Our shawl ministry was invited by our now retired minister to select a Sunday and all bring our shawl projects, sit together in the front of the church and work on them during a service. We never got it organized, sad to say.


I think it's a good idea, maybe you will get it organized someday.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Personally I would find it disrespectful to knit or do anything during a church service other than concentrate on the reason you are there. There is a time and place for doing things and the church service is not one of those places you should be engaging in other activities while the preacher is talking abut God. This is a time set aside for God and if I were the minister and I saw this I would just bring my needlework one Sunday and announce that since some find him/her so boring we would just have a craft hour instead of church. Maybe just announce it a week ahead.

As for knitting and driving you are endangering yourself anyone else that may be on the road. I dont care if it is a back road or not. Hope you keep your cell phone charged and car insurance paid up.
Judy


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I love the pullover/cardigan line. Isn't it GREAT that in America we have freedom of religion and may choose where we worship and do what is suitable there according to our interpretation of suitable. I don't choose to knit but respect the right of anyone to knit if they want to. If it bothered someone I would not knit or I think I would move to another spot. You are a nice group- so respectful of one another's preferences. During times when I am not listening to or participating in the mass, I read inspirational poems or meditations because they help me.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't knit in church and I'd definitely be distracted if I saw someone else knitting there. But it beats watching a woman filing her nails during Mass. Now THAT was distracting. You feel like asking people like that WHY they came to Mass at all. I know some priests and ministers can be boring, but if that's the case use the time to pray silently. I know that God doesn't like idle hands, but Mass or a church service is God's time, IMHO.


----------



## Beverly Boyd (Feb 9, 2011)

I've knit while driving.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I have this question. If you aren't there for the service why go? Just stay home and do your knitting and read your poems. I just don't understand people in churches anymore. It is so disrespectful to God. What is one or two hours a week without knitting or reading to worship God? Ok if the minister suggests it, I just don't understand why people go to church anymore if they don't pay attention to what is going on and do other activities during service. I would bet at least 90% of the people who go too church don't have any idea what the minister/priest said an hour after the services was over. To each their own, but this is just my opinion. Judy


----------



## VarinaM (Feb 19, 2011)

If I could knit without looking and thinking I would knit in church. Right now? If I tried I would make a big knot and probably stab myself


----------



## magicofmelody (May 8, 2011)

I've taken knitting to choir practice for years. There's so much dead time while another part is working. As a current choir director, I have 1 person who knits during that dead time and I have no objection. There's nothing so boring as having to sit while those who don't read music learn their part. I'm not putting down those who don't read music, because I used to be one of them, but I hate to waste time. My knitting goes with me everywhere. Keep it up.


----------



## lpeni (May 9, 2011)

I know of two ladies that knit prayer shawls during church service. At first it bothered me, but I ask our pastor about it and he said he liked to see them making their shawls. I just can't bring myself to do it. I wouldn't be able to concentrate on the sermon if I was knitting.


----------



## jelun (Jan 26, 2011)

I have to wonder how people get to decide what God considers disrespectful. 
As I am no longer a Christian I find it difficult to define what anyone else should do in church. It seems to me, though, that if knitting adds to the feeling of peace with God it is acceptable anywhere. 
I also have to wonder how God feels about people who pass judgment on others while in church.


----------



## magicofmelody (May 8, 2011)

No self-respecting knitter would drive without a project on their lap for sitting at lights, rr crossings, etc.; but I can see all sorts of problems with knitting while driving. Reminds me of an old joke: A cop drives along side a woman whom he observes to be knitting while she's driving. He yells at her, "Pull over" and she, being the deligent knitter that she is yells back, "No, cardigan" and keeps on going.


----------



## cjlewis59 (Apr 28, 2011)

I would not knit in church. There is a lady that does and nobody seems to mind, but I think it is distracting.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Perlie, I agree with you


----------



## 9898 (Mar 5, 2011)

i found it so funny to see this discussion. i have been bringing my knitting to church and after the choir rehearses there is some down time when i pick up my needles. this past week i extended it through the beginning of the service when there is music and announcements. i considered continuing when the misiter started to speak and then thought better of it. the talk was about "temptation." just kidding!!!!!!!


----------



## alamedakid (Feb 11, 2011)

Do you really have to ask???


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

What do you think Jesus would think of that?


JJMM88 said:


> Anyone get objection while knitting during church services?


----------



## knity66nut (Feb 27, 2011)

I feel as many of you about this topic. Sunday is a day of rest and yes I get to relax when I knit, but I definitely would not do it in church. We have two ladies who attend our church that bring it and several people have commented on how distracting it is. My own personal opinion is no I would not knit in church. My little Swedish grandmother told me once that every stitch you knit or crochet on Sunday will have to be picked out in heaven with your nose. It seems to me if I do sew or knit on Sunday I have to unpick or frog out what I have done so I just shy away from my hobbies on Sunday and study the scriptures.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jelun said:


> I have to wonder how people get to decide what God considers disrespectful.
> As I am no longer a Christian I find it difficult to define what anyone else should do in church. It seems to me, though, that if knitting adds to the feeling of peace with God it is acceptable anywhere.
> I also have to wonder how God feels about people who pass judgment on others while in church.


Good point. Being judgmental is wrong but sometimes masks itself as being opinionated which is a close kin to having an opinion. It is so hard to avoid being judgmental and being opinionated but I am more aware of when it happens and try not to do it. I think everyone who commented on this topic did in the spirit of sharing kindly which ia good.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Every one has their own opinions and no one can sit in judgement. After what I have been through the last three years and the 'good christians' wouldn't help me I just don't go to church anymore. I just think if you can't give God your attention in church for an hour or two a week why go. I am not two faced and many who go to church only go to say they were there. Sad when the only thing you remember about a church service is what you knitted or read. I'm not talking about choir practice. Judy


----------



## Warlunar (Mar 18, 2011)

Nope, can't do it. I figure God is in my life every day, the least I can do is give back to Him an hour once a week.
But there is a fella who clips his nails, balances his checkbook, and naps during the sermon, so knitting isn't too far fetched! LOL


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

When I went to church a woman I thought was a friend and goes to Mass every Sunday just sat through the whole hour chatting to the other person next to her. I found it very distracting and told her so. We are no long friends and I don't care. That time in church is supposed to be for God and not for doing other things. Again this is just my own opinion. Judy


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

PS: I guess this is another reason I no longer go to church. Judy


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi - while I love to knit, it seems to me that an hour or so of being truly present in church shows respect for God and respect for fellow churchgoers (less distracting to others) .... Church is a place of worship....a place to give thanks (for your ability to knit and for all the yarns in your stash!) with your parish community in song and praise. I personally would not knit during Mass... any more than I would knit while sitting in the bathroom. C'mon....There is a time and place for everything. Even those who smoke wait to get outside of church before they light up. Give yourself a break....


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Very well put. Judy


----------



## Phaedra96 (Feb 7, 2011)

My pastor is riveting; I could not concentrate on her and knitting at the same time! That said, it took many years to find a service that I did not want to be somewhere else. Sorry if I offend anyone but....I pray while I knit, I pray while I drive, while I clean. Anytime, anywhere I feel a need to say a prayer for someone. I personally would not knit through a church service or Bible study(though there are times). Anywhere else is game on!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Even though I no longer attend church I send a rememberance up for the poor animals that are killed on the roads and left to rot. I've picked up so many dead squirrels, rabbits and cats since I've lived where I am now. The Christians leave them on the road to rot - each to their own. Judy


----------



## jrslily (Jan 31, 2011)

I do not knit during the church service, but I take my knitting to church with me and my husband and I take care of the coffee room between services and during the second service. I sit in there and knit away like crazy. I can knit and talk to people who come in. Like the rest of you, I take my knitting wherever I go. I like to use every available moment!l Blessings, Karen in Idaho


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

How can you Praise the Lord when your mind is on knitting? :-( 
tbbrown12369


----------



## knity66nut (Feb 27, 2011)

This topic has certainly generated a lot of discussion... I hope we can all remain friends in the world of knitting. My views certainly are not the same as anyone else. We all have a different take on life so if you choose to knit in church I am sure that is what you will do. As for myself as I stated before I do not choose to do that. Chatting in church is also very distractful to those around us who wish to have it quiet to concentrate on the sermons, and I know people and their children who do this. My option is to leave the world outside and all the distractions that are there, and feel of the spirit in the meeting. I too hope this did not offend anyone.


----------



## VarinaM (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok. I giggled


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

During WW2, when I was 10, we were encouraged to knit in school, for the soldiers. This made it easier to sit still while the class proceded at the pace of the slowest. I don't knit during church, or on the road, and haven't tried it in the bathroom. As to distractions, the early pioneers went to church ALL DAY on Sunday. The men and women were seated separately because some mothers had to nurse their babies during the service. It was thought that that might distract the gentlemen.

My pastor husband needed my emergency help frequently. So I went with him to EVERYTHING. I sat in back, even in private meetings, and tatted, now I do knitting.

Carolyn










Carolyn


----------



## TenThumbs (May 11, 2011)

Very thought provoking. Knitting in church? in the bathtub? on the loo? in court? well, like was said to each his own.
Personally, and emphasis on that word please, I would not knit in church, because that is just one hour out of the whole week that I can sit and devote my thoughts and mind what is being taught, read and so on. I am no holy roller, I just wouldn't do that. An interesting side note, my Mom who is in her late 80's has been a knitter all of her life, and she told me just this past December during a visit, that she never ever knits on Sunday!! It was the way she was brought up, I guess. Same as not doing any housework on Sunday, I guess.
I couldn't knit and drive at the same time, I need to focus on the road, etc. even if I were on a country road. I'm not that good a driver. haha The loo - ah, no. haha and the bathtub, I shower so that would be rather messy.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I knit at church. I lead a prayer shawl ministry so I consider it knitting for the Lord. I don't knit during the singing or while standing, just during the sermon or other speaking. I can listen just as well as anyone else while I'm knitting. I place my bible app (from my phone) on the pew next to me to reference any scriptures mentioned. I keep my knitting close and down in my lap. As long as no one complains, I'll continue. I've had people ask me where my knitting was when I don't bring it. LOL


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

OMG!!! I thought the kids were bad with their texting. You are scaring me.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I agree with Katy.


----------



## sjlajsb (May 11, 2011)

When I was growing up, and visiting my grandmothers house, you were not even allowed to knit at home on Sunday, let alone in church. Knitting was considered "work", and other than meal preparation, no work on Sunday was the rule.
Although I don't adhere to that rule, I would never presume to knit at a church service. It would be distracting and in my opinion, disrespectful.


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

Judy
I agree, to knit while in church is disrepectful to God.
tbbrown12369


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

MargOats: I love your story of the griping board members who couldn't remember the sermon topic, but the knitters remembered the outline!

I, also, pray for others during a slow service. I have been accused of falling asleep.

As I age, it is difficult for me to sit on a hard pew for awhile. I remember it was hard when I was young too. Carolyn


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

I think God will be more forgiving of knitting in church than the Highway Patrol will be of the person practicing knitting while driving. :shock: Personally, I would not knit in church or at any speaking event as I think one should give those things full attention.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

We have a new pastor and his first sermon he said there are no "rules" for worship in the Bible. If my mother had been there she would have gasped and walked out. I also sign during the songs and if "waving my hands around in the air" isn't distracting, then my knitting in my lap isn't distracting. It helps me focus...as others have said. If I don't keep my hands busy, my mind wanders. The good Lord knows my heart and he knows my worship is reverent. Having said that....if anyone feels it's not right for them the knit in church, then they should not. It's all a matter of personal opinion.

I love you guys!


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

A lot of unfamiliar acronyms have crept onto this website. I gues LOL means Laughing Out Loud, and not Lots of Love.
Finally someone gave a hint about DH, which I think means Dear Husband, but I'm not sure. MIL is Mother-in-Law, SIL means Sister-in-Law; I got that far. LYS means Local Yarn Store, a valuable term on this website. Now along come MHO and IMHO, and I am back to Square #1 on the ignorance scale. Can someone help me out?


----------



## janiepooh (Feb 23, 2011)

jjane139 said:


> A lot of unfamiliar acronyms have crept onto this website. I gues LOL means Laughing Out Loud, and not Lots of Love.
> Finally someone gave a hint about DH, which I think means Dear Husband, but I'm not sure. MIL is Mother-in-Law, SIL means Sister-in-Law; I got that far. LYS means Local Yarn Store, a valuable term on this website. Now along come MHO and IMHO, and I am back to Square #1 on the ignorance scale. Can someone help me out?


MHO= my humble opinion
IMHO=In " "


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I sit up front in Church--so can't knit. A Church member told me to sit in the back, she sees a lot going on in the back. I get a lot of design inspiration during Church--have to draw out the design before I forget it. I have knitted waiting for my Daughters of the King meetings to begin.


----------



## jrslily (Jan 31, 2011)

I am with knity66nut. Grace grace for all different people. Those were not her words but her meaning. If it is not a problem for you, don't feel condemned. Happy knitting everywhere, girls. Blessings, Karen from Idaho


----------



## birdwatcher (May 13, 2011)

katemans said:


> I haven't knit at church but the sinner in me thinks about it!


me too!


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

First, thanks to janiepooh for translation of acronyms. MHO is one thing that keeps this "thread" (?) calm and interesting.

Then, as one who is both a devoted knitter (of prayer shawls and for charity) and a parish pastor, I can't see knitting in church as a good thing to do, no matter how laudable the project. The contributor who quoted Moses about having no other gods than God Himself did us a service in reminding us. We can take it, too, that since His eye is on the sparrow in loving attention, we do well to keep our eyes on Him. I understand needing an aid to concentration with restless-leg syndrome (which my mother suffered from) and other problems of focused attention. Yet from the pastor's point of view, the unity of mind and heart which unifies the congregation as the Body of Christ is disrupted by crafts' being engaged in during worship. 

Why do we knit? Is it really work? If so, we might not want to knit on the Sabbath. Is it restorative recreation that does not cause us to neglect friends and family? Then it seems healthful to me. My devout grandmother used to say, "The better the day, the better the deed." 

To my mind, church meetings are another story altogether. Regional two-day church meetings would be much too hard to sit through without knitting. No one has ever objected, and another woman takes big needlework projects to the same meetings. Church council meetings are different. I don't knit through them if I am conducting them, but if I am only an observer, I usually do. I remember one church council meeting of which two young women were members. They were happily nursing their babies while I was happily knitting! It's a new day in the Church in some ways.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I am so amazed by the comments on here. I remember when a person could hardly find a store or gas station open on Sunday, weather you went to church or not. Yes Sunday used to be a day for the Lord, but people are so different anymore. Personally I don't like many things that go on in this world anymore, but that is just my thoughts. Judy


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

God knits! Psalm 139:13 (NIV).

And I knit Prayer shawls in church: during announcments and the sermon. I can concentrate better on what is being said. I don't knit during prayers, Scripture reading, or hymns. 

What better place to knit a Prayer shawl than where one is surrounded by prayer?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just remember - busy hands are happy hands


----------



## sash14 (Feb 4, 2011)

I knit while waiting for everyone to show up It may only be a row or two, but someone might become interested enough that you can pass it on


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

A very nice respected man in our community, while we were discussing how casually people dress for church these days, said this to me: If you don't dress up for church, what do you dress up for? Kind of applies for this topic, too, I beleive.


----------



## mammolady (Apr 26, 2011)

Although I've wanted to knit at church my children will not allow it...LOL! I have to agree with them that others will be distracted by it so I refrain. Anywhere else though, I don't care how much they don't want me to...I do!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

yes on small projects with simple stitches - ss, rs or garter. I focus better and recall the sermon better when I knit during it. Fellow parishioners do not mind and seldom pay attention to me and if they do, that is between them and God. I do not have to look at my knitting and can use my fingers to "see". I do not sit in a crowded area while I knit. I find that when knit at home, I go to God in prayer. He is with us always and forever.


----------



## rebecca (Jan 29, 2011)

I personally would NEVER think of dishonoring the Lord by doing something that he did not want me to do in his house.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

People are funny, aren't they? I guess that's what makes the world go round. As for not doing work on Sunday, I remember one time my MIL was visiting and I had a very young child. Since we were planning to leave on Monday to stay in a State park in WV, I needed to do laundry and hang it out to dry (no dryer back then). Couldn't figure out why my MIL was giving me dirty looks and wouldn't speak to me. Plus, she wouldn't help me. It was because in her world we weren't supposed to do chores on Sunday. Yet, if she had visitors on Sunday at her house and she felt like playing cards, she'd pull down the shades so the neighbors wouldnt see and everyone would play. And she played for money!! I don't know what God thought of that. I don't know what her reasoning was: you could gamble on Sunday, but you couldn't do necessary work. Sorry if people call me judgmental, but I think her actions were hypocritical.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Knitting in church??? Huhhhh??? 
I think there is a time and a place for everything, knitting in church in my humble opinion, is definitely not the place...

Knitting while driving??? I think NOT!!!


----------



## knity66nut (Feb 27, 2011)

Dear Judy, I sense some pain in your posts. All of us have suffered pain at the hands of others. I truly wish I could wrap my arms around you and say let it all out. I know at one time I refused to attend church even though I encouraged my family to go which they did. I finally decided I was cutting my nose off to spite myself. I have since returned to church and the peace I find there. I worship and do all I can to help others. We have certainly had a good discussion here and everyone is entitled to their opinion. We all need to be less judgmental of one another and encourage instead of discourage. Keep posting Judy and know that God does love you and wants you back in the fold. Love to all of you for your kind thoughts. Sorry to have taken up so much space. It was not my intent to offend.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

rebecca said:


> I personally would NEVER think of dishonoring the Lord by doing something that he did not want me to do in his house.


When I go to church, I often zone out (even to the point of snoring!) during long-winded sermons. The choices are:

a) me snoring, 
b) me paying attention while knitting, 
c) staying away from church altogether.

In _my_ mind, snoring in church is more disrespectful than knitting, and simply showing up for services is already showing respect.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

I read through a whole _9_ pages before I saw a comment about the Bible (someone used the Bible app on a phone). Doesn't anyone use their Bibles during church, looking up scriptures being talked about? Can't do that if your hands are full of knitting. What about taking notes about what is being said so you can remember things being talked about that impressed you? Can't do that either if knitting.
You want God looking out for you 24/7. Can't you give Him 2 hours 1 day of the week?


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

I read through a whole _9_ pages before I saw a comment about the Bible (someone used the Bible app on a phone). Doesn't anyone use their Bibles during church, looking up scriptures being talked about? Can't do that if your hands are full of knitting. What about taking notes about what is being said so you can remember things being talked about that impressed you? Can't do that either if knitting.
You want God looking out for you 24/7. Can't you give Him 2 hours 1 day of the week?


----------



## lewisgque55 (Mar 11, 2011)

katemans said:


> I haven't knit at church but the sinner in me thinks about it!


I/ You didn't just say that did I/You? Oooh help me lord!


----------



## mdmsjsjs (Apr 19, 2011)

Knitting in Church is very rude and so is drinking bottled water and not turning off cell phones.


----------



## lewisgque55 (Mar 11, 2011)

katemans said:


> I haven't knit at church but the sinner in me thinks about it!


I/ You didn't just say that did I/You? Oooh help me lord!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I might if I were on a deadline to finish a charity project........that is, if I attended church.


----------



## Carolyn Bradley (May 9, 2011)

I have taken my knitting and crocheting along to church. And yes I have worked on my stuff during service. I stop during prayer and when the preaching starts. But I will work on it during the time everyone is singing, which is most of the service.


----------



## Gramma2many (Apr 4, 2011)

Nope, not in church. Have to agree on the focus issue for both me and those around me.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I would never knit during church. If we can't give Him those couple of hours a week, just for Him, then why go at all?


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I completely and absolutely agree. Thank you for saying it so correctly.


Metrogal said:


> I would never knit during church. If we can't give Him those couple of hours a week, just for Him, then why go at all?


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

never thought of it but I suppose there is no reason why not I am sure God doesn't mind


----------



## GermaineL (Apr 24, 2011)

I took my knitting to church just once on a day that I recieved some horrible news. It was comforting. But I'm glad the subject is being discussed today. I've always wondered how other knitters felt about knitting in church. It mostly seems inappropiate to me but still a natural place to knit. On the otherhand it would be nice if one service a month was designated "Knitter's Sunday"!

Gerri


----------



## Orene (Mar 21, 2011)

I like that idea! In our church we have special Sundays once in a while such as "how to fold a flag and what each fold means." We could have a "Needlework Sunday," too.


GermaineL said:


> I took my knitting to church just once on a day that I recieved some horrible news. It was comforting. But I'm glad the subject is being discussed today. I've always wondered how other knitters felt about knitting in church. It mostly seems inappropiate to me but still a natural place to knit. On the otherhand it would be nice if one service a month was designated "Knitter's Sunday"!Gerri


----------



## Nitnan (Feb 23, 2011)

I admit to knitting on the road too. I wondered if anyone else was doing that. I don't knit when I'm actually driving but love to do it during long red lights or in totally stopped traffic jams!!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I have been reading all of this stuff, opinions, whatever. Here's mine. Again. I am not surpised to read that most of the knitters who thinks it's okay to knit in church also tell us that they don't go themselves.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i like to always have a book or knitting with me, in case i have to wait for something, or am riding along. i have taken knitting along with me when i had to attend a commitee meeting, it helps me not to be so vocal. but knit during a church service, no way, my gran would roll over in her grave and tell me there is a time and place for everything, and i was taught better than that. sorry, can't agree. Arkie


----------



## Orene (Mar 21, 2011)

Please, I would like to see that each of us keep to "I" messages, such as "I do this; I don't do that." "You" messages are inflammatory, and I enjoy the humor of these subjects. "Life is too important to be serious." I don't know who said that. Jan


JJMM88 said:


> Anyone get objection while knitting during church services?


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

the only part of church that I knit is during the sermon. It keeps my hands busy and I am able to concentrate on the sermon. I put my knitting away as soon as the Pastor says amen.


----------



## Angelcat (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't knit in church, although since I was the prayer shawl ministry person, I probably could have. While I was still attending the church where I organized the prayer shawls, the college-aged daughter of some people in our church disappeared from a concert. This caused a crisis of faith for me because the parents are extraordinarily strong, loving, generous, and filled with faith. They should have been protected from such an unthinkable fate. I made a special prayer shawl for the parents and delivered it to our minister the following Sunday. She asked me to put it on the pulpit. Before the service began she held up the shawl (the congregation was used to doing shawl blessings, so she didn't have to explain what a prayer shawl was) and asked that they pass the shawl around, each person adding their own blessing. As I watched my friends diligently bowing their heads, stroking the soft shawl, and passing it on to the next person, my crisis of faith ended and I was able to trust that God had not abandoned us. The daughter's bones were found many months later and her parents' courage and unwavering faith have been a model of how to follow in Jesus' footsteps.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

I have attended services for many years at a very conservative church, and my pastor was pleased seing me knitting in church, Personally I concentrate better during services, or meetings on what is being said when my hands are with the knitting needle.
I understand those who can't but I never received any objections from the other members either. The onlky time I received an objection was at a staff meeting where my supervisor, also a knitter, objected. I think she was not happy not to be able to do it as she was conducting the meeting.


----------



## Angelcat (Apr 20, 2011)

I knit just about everywhere, but I stop if someone objects. This is invariably someone who is not able to knit themselves and thinks it must be really hard so I can't be paying proper attention to them. I was at a small concert once and was knitting away at a table that was visible to the band. When the show was over and the audience was asking for an encore, the lead singer said he'd do it only if I told him what I was knitting. I was very embarrased. hzz


Nanxy said:


> I have attended services for many years at a very conservative church, and my pastor was pleased seing me knitting in church, Personally I concentrate better during services, or meetings on what is being said when my hands are with the knitting needle.
> I understand those who can't but I never received any objections from the other members either. The onlky time I received an objection was at a staff meeting where my supervisor, also a knitter, objected. I think she was not happy not to be able to do it as she was conducting the meeting.


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

CoralDawn said:


> The purpose for being in the church service is to worship God. Doing ANYTHING else during that time would trivialize that...A long, boring meeting would be a different scenario !


I wonder if this applies to the sleepers and snorers as well? Yikes!


----------



## TexasT (Apr 27, 2011)

I wouldn't knit in church, because I think the Church is God's house, and it would be disrespectful to God and others.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

You'd be better off knitting in church than while driving.


----------



## Bethany (Feb 25, 2011)

LOL... you must be very talented to knit and drive.! i still have trouble just knitting...


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

It would be time put to good use. Some of the people there are not very nice. After some problems I no longer believe in formal relegon. and skeptical if there is a god
Chags


----------



## Bethany (Feb 25, 2011)

maybe you need to find a new church... you have to feel good about ourself and not others.


----------



## Gramma2many (Apr 4, 2011)

Nitnan said:


> I admit to knitting on the road too. I wondered if anyone else was doing that. I don't knit when I'm actually driving but love to do it during long red lights or in totally stopped traffic jams!!


I always have it in the car with me. If I am driving, it sits on the passenger seat beside me ready to be picked up any time I am stopped


----------



## Gramma2many (Apr 4, 2011)

Chags said:


> It would be time put to good use. Some of the people there are not very nice. After some problems I no longer believe in formal relegon. and skeptical if there is a god
> Chags


This makes me very sad. Just remember we are all sinners, saved by grace. I agree with the person who suggested you find a different church. I was in one once too that was more concerned about the outward man than the inner man. Concerned about how they looked to the world instead of how God saw them.
There is a God, he is real, and he does love you. Formal religion is not necessary, but gathering together of believers is a comfort.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

I'm laughing because a lot of my knitting is accompanied by "special words" and talking to myself in general (I'm new to knitting and hopelessly clumsy anyway). There's no way I could knit in church, even were I inclined to!


----------



## Classics (Apr 26, 2011)

Very seldom, but once in awhile, I knit in the choir loft of our church during services. (There's only one other person up there besides me.) I'm also a cantor. When I first sang for masses, I found my concentration taken away from the altar to what needed to be sung next. That was 'distraction'. But now, it isn't; now I can do both and even more. Same for knitting. When doing a simple pattern, I find knitting soothes me and opens my mind. What better place to have an open mind than in church? In the old days people would knit around the radio, and still get the full intent of what was being said. So, as long as you are not disturbing those around you, why not? (The Lord will know your sincerity.) Some times I knit prayer shawls while in church, or weave in finishing parts. However, I do try to find some quiet and unnoticeable place to do it, so I'm not distracting others,... and I sincerely suggest not making a habit of it.


----------



## missyhill (Feb 23, 2011)

How rude everything has its time and place and knitting in church is not the time. Just stay at home!


----------



## missyhill (Feb 23, 2011)

Please, just drive to the Emergency room, maybe you will think twice!


----------



## linda baer (Apr 16, 2011)

To me, every stitch is a prayer, so I see little conflict in knitting in church. I always knit something that is for charity. Mostly Leper Bandages, which are small and unobtrusive and can be held in my lap and require very little movement or attention from me.


----------



## knittinninja (May 5, 2011)

So funny! Knitting while driving?...Haha. I don't think I'm coordinated enough for that one. I have knitted while eating dinner and at the cinema.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

I do not think that it is appropriate to knit in church. I have see 2 people bring their knitting to church but they only did it once. 

Knit anywhere you like but please not in church.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I have only read this first page. I have limited internet time while on the road at this time. 

Now for my comment.

I have a friend who knits or crochets in church. Yes, during services. Now, before those of you who don't believe this should be done, start thinking otherwise, please read the rest of this comment. Her pastor mentioned that he had noticed what she did. Not in criticism, but as a comment. She is a person who absorbs more of what she hears if her hands are busy. And she only knits or crochets for charity, while in church services. He has NO PROBLEM with her knitting/crocheting during services. And neither do those around her. She gets much more out of services if her hands are busy. She is also very active in other areas of her church. So for her, she is putting God, and work for him, first, while crocheting or knitting in church services.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Anywhere else but not in church [email protected]#!&%! That's a lot safer than knitting while driving! It's easy to get lost in your knitting and behind the wheel is NOT the place to do that. Why aren't more people noticing the comment about knitting while driving. How are you going to feel when you kill someone? Will your knitting soothe them?


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

I agree with you nobody in their right mind would knit while driving. I don't think that I am so deperate to knit that I will do it while driving or in church.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you! Amen!


----------



## noina (Apr 21, 2011)

I agree. Knitting while driving is as same as texting while driving. Thou shall not kill!!!


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

Sounds like you grew up like I did!  Sunday was a complete day of rest. Personally, I wish for those days again. No shopping, etc, etc.....lol, how would we ever survive? Ahhh, for the simple, quiet life again! Just sayin'!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

could have a different link altogether on knitting while driving!
On in church it is a time to especially concentrate on worshipping God and as a modern hymn says worship is all about god not me. BUT God gave me the ability, time and goods as well the love of knitting so it could be argued that it is therefore OK.
However my big concern is with the impact on others around us. Maybe it is a time when Paul's principle of not doing things that offend others or cause them to sin should be avoided even if they are not wrong in themselves. This would then mean that the context would need to be looked at- for example how would those around you feel about what you are doing? Does it seem to distract others? I know I would be watching the knitter to see what they were knitting etc- and maybe wishing I had mine. Or do they love it? In other words it is not about me -first about God and then others and finally me.
Whatever I know that when I leave home soon to go the football I will take the knitting and when I go to church tomorrow I will leave it home- actually I think we need to go somewhere else involving driving so I will leave it in the car (as my DH will probably be driving- I would not be knitting otherwise and we don't have enough stops to warrant picking it up. If I got in a real jam then I could always drag out my book).


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I think this fall under the free choose that the Lord has gave us. I go to church to be in His presents. I want my hand free to worship. I have notice people texting in church and think it is so disrespectful to my Lord. Of course I do knit and pray.
I disagree with some, knitting is addictive. I personal could knit from sun up to sun down.
I have knitting, in each car. When I am a passenage I knit.
I live 30 miles out of town some times it take two hours to do those miles. If I am stop over three minutes I turn the car off and I knit.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I didn't knit during Church Services but I have knitted in Church during 1 hr. Adoration. When I do a prayer shawl its done in complete prayer. It's takes alot out of me when I do a prayer shawl. I think a prayer shawl should be done in prayer and NOT at a knitting meeting where we are sometimes gossiping or just joking around. This is my opinion. If everyone consider a prayer shawl like I do their probably won't be too many made. So far I have only made four. One person who I made a shawl for request she be buried with it.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

to knit or not to knit in church is a matter of reverenceand respect.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i say amen to you - i would rather see someone knitting in church than not see them in church at all - besides - you all are being far to judgemental - clean your own houses before you start cleaning someone elses.


----------



## Gramma2many (Apr 4, 2011)

thewren said:


> and i say amen to you - i would rather see someone knitting in church than not see them in church at all - besides - you all are being far to judgemental - clean your own houses before you start cleaning someone elses.


I think an innocent question was asked. There is no housecleaning here. Opinions are not judgmental. She asked and received answers. If the answers are not what was expected, the question should never have been asked. 
Part of a forum is getting opinions from others. That is exactly what has been shared here.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi everyone, i've been reading all the comments about knitting in church but how many actually read their bibles everyday? the only way we can know God is thru the bible.


----------



## anastasiatheo001 (Apr 4, 2011)

If anyone is bored in church, try praying to stay awake instead of knitting. Yes, I know you can do both. But in church, we give ourselves to the awareness of being truly in the very Presence of the Lord - not just theoretically but in fact. If you actually are encountering Him, then how could you possibly be bored or have trouble staying awake? and do you really want, at such a time, to occupy yourself with such a *comparatively* trivial pursuit as knitting? 

If your church does not make you aware of the Lord's immediate Presence, then maybe knitting instead of giving yourself wholly to prayer is just fine, but then also you may want to consider changing churches.


----------



## anastasiatheo001 (Apr 4, 2011)

The "you" in my previous post is not directed at any specific person, but means anybody.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Angelcat said:


> I don't knit in church, although since I was the prayer shawl ministry person, I probably could have. While I was still attending the church where I organized the prayer shawls, the college-aged daughter of some people in our church disappeared from a concert. This caused a crisis of faith for me because the parents are extraordinarily strong, loving, generous, and filled with faith. They should have been protected from such an unthinkable fate. I made a special prayer shawl for the parents and delivered it to our minister the following Sunday. She asked me to put it on the pulpit. Before the service began she held up the shawl (the congregation was used to doing
> 
> shawl blessings, so she didn't have to explain what a prayer shawl was) and
> 
> ...


I thought I understood what a prayer shawl is but I see I don't. What is a prayer shawl?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I thought I understood what a prayer shawl is but I see I don't. What is a prayer shawl?


I suppose I should let the churchgoers catch this question, but I'll take a stab at it.

So far as I know, a prayer shawl - in Christianity - is simply a shawl that one knits for someone who's going through a rough bit of life. Newly widowed, stillborn baby, house burned down, thrown out of the house, etc. The knitter may or may not actually pray while knitting, but generally knits it with good wishes for the recepient. It is supposed to be a bit of physical comfort.

What it is _not_ - in Christianity - is a ritual garment. In _other_ belief systems, it may be.

I think the prayer shawl idea is relatively new. The Internet made it easy to spread the idea quickly to many, and it seems to have caught on. This is good, because the more knitters/crocheters there are, the more yarn gets used and the more the manufacturers of yarn continue to make the yarn we all want. A lovely 'vicious circle' if ever there was one!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm about to read two chapters of Isaiah as soon as I click the send button- but I must admit to not reading it as much as I should


----------



## lewisgque55 (Mar 11, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> Knitting in church??? Huhhhh???
> I think there is a time and a place for everything, knitting in church in my humble opinion, is definitely not the place...
> 
> Knitting while driving??? I think NOT!!!


I Know Not! :?


----------



## lewisgque55 (Mar 11, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> Knitting in church??? Huhhhh???
> I think there is a time and a place for everything, knitting in church in my humble opinion, is definitely not the place...
> 
> Knitting while driving??? I think NOT!!!


I Know Not! :?


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I do not knit during worship and would not consider it. We are there to worship our risen savior and He deserves my full attention. I do, however, take my knitting with me and knit before worship, between worship and Sunday School, before choir practice, before Bible Study starts, during any social time at church. There is usually a table of those of us who are working on whatever. One woman spent a couple weeks before Easter hand smocking the dresses and hats she had sewn for her 2 granddaughters, another crocheted book marks, I knitted charity sweaters, another worked on her beading. No matter who we are or how we craft we like to keep our hands busy and the creative juices flowing.


----------



## Abuela (Apr 27, 2011)

No, I would not knit during a church/worship service. I believe that is the time to worship God and to listen for Him to speak to me. I think it would be disrespectful on many levels - first to God, then to our minister and then to others sittng around me as it would be a distraction for them. Several years ago we attended a church where a lady in the choir knitted and her intent was to be disrespectful to the minister. If you want to knit that badly, stay at home.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I understood what a prayer shawl is but I see I don't. What is a prayer shawl?
> ...


A prayer shawl is one that is made with love. Every stitch includes a prayer for the individual who will receive the shawl. One church we visited had social time between worship and Sunday School. They leave a couple prayer shawls laying in the social room and whomever can pick up and knit a row or two and add their prayers. It is not the physical beauty of the shawl that makes it special. It is the prayers that go into it. If no prayers are said while working the shawl it is just another garment.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

MaryA said:


> I probably shouldn't admit this and please don't tell on me (LOL), but I'm a visiting nurse and frequently have people to see on back roads. I've been known to steer with my knee and knit (a simple pattern I don't have to look at) while driving. And I've knit all the other places too!


OH Mary,
I admit it as well.. I used to have a long commute to work on an Interstate in a rural stretch of road. There were rarely any cars in front of me & NO State Police ever.
If a car came up to pass me.. I would immediately stop knitting.
I would put the steering wheel as low as it went & just put knees on both sides.
Yes it would be stockinette st. so no thinking.
I have thought about knitting n church, but decided not to try. I knit while listening to the TV--figure it is the same thing.
I used to take my crochet to Ladies meeting --as they went on for 2-3 hours with much of the time in sharing.
Good to know i am not totally insane on this...lol
patty


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

past said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > jollypolly said:
> ...


*******************************************
I guessed it was to be worn while in Prayer.
That would be what I would be doing with it.


----------



## jackie kirkland (Apr 23, 2011)

Not me...I do it all the time...but on Wed nite, not Sunday...I have a friend who does it...always...


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

jackie kirkland said:


> Not me...I do it all the time...but on Wed nite, not Sunday...I have a friend who does it...always...[/quote
> 
> I am one who always has to be using my hands --so it is hard to sit in church & not be doing anything with mine.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I think some of us need to join Knitters Anonymous. I wasn't aware until I read some of the responses that knitting is so addictive that one has to take it to church services. Or worse yet knitting while driving!


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

In my opinion, to knit during a church service is to dishonor God, the very Person I'm there to praise and honor. I have knit during social functions in church but NEVER during a worship service. Then I'm there to worship. My pastor would no doubt have a heart attack right then and there!

But seriously, we are to keep things in prospective and in their proper places. Church is for one reasons and one reason only. It's God's house - we go to honor Him and to put ALL our focus on Him.


----------



## rebecca (Jan 29, 2011)

I knew of a little boy with leukemia. I made him a blanket of many colors. Two weeks later he went into remission and is still in remission. I only prayed a simple pray for him to be 
healed. I have never met him.
I was told by his grandmother, that he carries that blanket EVERYWHERE. He even takes it swimming at the beach . It is always with him.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Knit Diva said:


> I wouldn't knit during a service...too distracting for me and the folk around me. I try to make my precious church time(I work every second weekend)focused on God and the service. I believe in keeping a church service reverent to God only and focused on Him...mho, of course. We seem to be so busy, here there and everywhere...need this time to refocus on the important things of life... God!


I agree completely. Jesus said, "What, could ye not watch with me one hour?" He was referring to the apostles sleeping in the Garden, but I think he would appreciate our complete attention. Those who find leaving the knitting at home painful might think of it as a love sacrifice.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

sandybro said:


> knitting during Mass would be highly disrespectful.
> We do have one or two who knit during Relay For Life(American Cancer Society) meetings. I'ma lways interested to see what the are working on, but it's funny, i don't brng my knitting,perhaps i should jump in,but don't want to seem like a copy cat. would you think that if someone new brought her knitting to a place you had been the only knitter?


I'd be glad I had someone else to knit with! If the other lady has to be the "only knitter" there, maybe she is just doing it for the attention she gets.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

rebecca said:


> I knew of a little boy with leukemia. I made him a blanket of many colors. Two weeks later he went into remission and is still in remission. I only prayed a simple pray for him to be
> healed. I have never met him.
> I was told by his grandmother, that he carries that blanket EVERYWHERE. He even takes it swimming at the beach . It is always with him.


What a nice story! I believe in the power of prayer, also.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Tripleransom said:


> I don't really see any problem with knitting in church as long as it's something that doesn't take too much concentration (no Argyle socks, for example!) After all, there are plenty of paintings of the Virgin knitting while waiting for the Annunciation or with the Christ Child.
> 
> However, I'd ask the pastor beforehand, If he or she thinks it's disrespectful, then I wouldn't do it during services.


Don't forget, those paintings are made from someone's imagination long after the fact, not painted from life. Christ says he is in the midst of our worship services. I can't imagine His nail-scarred hands knitting during worship, so I won't be doing it either. Just sayin'.


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

I've tried in the past to knit in church but, to me it's was too distracting an very disrespectful to the service so I discontinued doing it!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I don't knit in church and I'd definitely be distracted if I saw someone else knitting there. But it beats watching a woman filing her nails during Mass. Now THAT was distracting. You feel like asking people like that WHY they came to Mass at all. I know some priests and ministers can be boring, but if that's the case use the time to pray silently. I know that God doesn't like idle hands, but Mass or a church service is God's time, IMHO.


So true. I think it is in Psalms: "Be STILL and know that I am GOD."


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Perfect response. You are my kind of believer.


mzmom1 said:


> Knit Diva said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't knit during a service...too distracting for me and the folk around me. I try to make my precious church time(I work every second weekend)focused on God and the service. I believe in keeping a church service reverent to God only and focused on Him...mho, of course. We seem to be so busy, here there and everywhere...need this time to refocus on the important things of life... God!
> ...


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

I must admit, can't believe that after two days the discussion still going on so strong. I just came home from having lunch with a friend and very upset, at this restaurant where we had lunch ( first and last time ) they charged $ 2.00 for water added to his scotch, we were shocked, so I'm driving home fuming on that when I pass a church that had a billboard with this on it, " The key to Heaven was hang on a Nail", I must say I guess if they planned to shake me, they certainly did!!!
Each of us interpret/ adapt religion/ faith according to our daily activities.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

yes, i'm amazed to that this knitting in church discussion is still going on. this topic is already up to page 16.


----------



## hollyhock (May 14, 2011)

I wouldn't think that would be a good idea.


----------



## ArleneFaye (Jan 21, 2011)

Orene, I agree with you about the "I " messages.
And another Arlene in this bunch. I agree with yours too, Arlene, about knitting in church during services. I would be very aware of anyone that I was distracting during the service. That would not be worth my decision to knit in church, and I would respect them.


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

Up to page 16, that says that either we knit and type or there is nothing else to do.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

To peoline: you're right, i better getting knitting. i'm almost done with my one sock & i have another one to knit.


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

I decided to take apart a three year old hardly used cardigan made with chunky yarn and and remake it as a button down vest. BUT , no matter how easy this may be, I would not bring it to any church service.


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you everyone for contributing to this topic. I asked this question because I am not a church goer, but my mother is, she is visiting me and since she is 95 years old and doesn't drive, and really enjoy going to church every Sunday. Well, I found a church in my area, and have been taking her to Sunday services. My problem is that this church as a lot of visiting minister and some of them can't hold my interest. My choice is either leave my mom there for the service, or risk falling asleep, I thought if I am knitting, that will keep my awake and still listen. By the way, my mom rather I still there to keep her company.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi JJMM88: actually, i enjoyed seeing every one's comments on this subject. i see that there all alot of ladies who go to church. but i do see your point with your situation. take care! oh by the way, what are you knitting right now? i'm trying to knit my socks. i have some things that i'm going to show very soon.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm not looking at this page any longer.


----------



## hollyhock (May 14, 2011)

Excuse me, but you should be going to church yourself.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh, I do!!


hollyhock said:


> Excuse me, but you should be going to church yourself.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

You'll avoid the "second-sock syndrome" if you knit the second sock first


----------



## Addicted Knitter (May 14, 2011)

I have ADD and find that knitting helps me to focus more on what the pastor is speaking about. I see it this way: God is a knitter, after all, he knit us together in our mother's womb (Psalms 139:13). He knows I am listening and so do the people who sit around me and the pastor. I knit and keep eye contact with the pastor. It is something I need to do or I will fidgit and loose my consentration on the message being given.


----------



## SLYM (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes, I would say don't do it because that 1 hr. is your time to worship God & God only. Besides you would be a distraction to others by the the fact they would be watching you knit.
Now I think that if you have meetings that would be ok but not
the Sunday Service.


----------



## SLYM (Apr 25, 2011)

Who the heck can knit when driving ? I don't think you can.
I have knitted in the car when there are road delays but still
thinking how could you do it --- use you tummy to turn the wheel ?


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

missyhill said:


> Please, just drive to the Emergency room, maybe you will think twice!


Did you hear about the young lady who was seen, by a motorcycle cop, knitting while driving? He pulled up to the driver's window and shouted, "Pull over! Pull over!" The young lady lifted her knitting up for the cop to see and shouted back, "No! Cardigan!"


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

ha ha, that was a cute joke!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

JJMM88 said:


> Thank you everyone for contributing to this topic. I asked this question because I am not a church goer, but my mother is, she is visiting me and since she is 95 years old and doesn't drive, and really enjoy going to church every Sunday. Well, I found a church in my area, and have been taking her to Sunday services. My problem is that this church as a lot of visiting minister and some of them can't hold my interest. My choice is either leave my mom there for the service, or risk falling asleep, I thought if I am knitting, that will keep my awake and still listen. By the way, my mom rather I still there to keep her company.


I'm not a church goer either and I think the most important question is, would your mother object to you knitting during the service?


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I have been knitting pray shawls for my daughter and I do agree they should be knitted in pray. I am now knitting my oldest daughter, daughter and daughter in laws shawls and informed them I would give them to my daughter to add her pray over them. I take them very serious. I insert a note in the package with them saying that I had pray over them. I said when you need my arms use the shawl. When you feel far from are Lord use the shawl to remind you it's His arms around you. I am on the seventh shawl as you say it take a lot out of you.



grandmann said:


> I didn't knit during Church Services but I have knitted in Church during 1 hr. Adoration. When I do a prayer shawl its done in complete prayer. It's takes alot out of me when I do a prayer shawl. I think a prayer shawl should be done in prayer and NOT at a knitting meeting where we are sometimes gossiping or just joking around. This is my opinion. If everyone consider a prayer shawl like I do their probably won't be too many made. So far I have only made four. One person who I made a shawl for request she be buried with it.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Betulove said:


> I have been knitting pray shawls for my daughter and I do agree they should be knitted in pray. I am now knitting my oldest daughter, daughter and daughter in laws shawls and informed them I would give them to my daughter to add her pray over them. I take them very serious. I insert a note in the package with them saying that I had pray over them. I said when you need my arms use the shawl. When you feel far from are Lord use the shawl to remind you it's His arms around you. I am on the seventh shawl as you say it take a lot out of you.
> I'm so happy another knitter feels the same way I do about the prayer shawls.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

to nittineedles: yes, my mom would've objected if i crocheted or knitted in church. we were taught to sit nice & listen. (even though at that time i wasn't listening) one time my sister & i fell asleep at mass & when we got home we were grounded. (when i used to be catholic)


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Betulove, I didn't mean to add to your statment. I just wanted to Thank You for feeling the same way I do about prayer shawls. What a lovely gift you are giving your children.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Bethany (Feb 25, 2011)

we went to a small hole in the wall hall for an irish musical festival and i noticed a women knitting. i commented to my husband that i should have taken my knitting with me.. he looked at me like i was nuts..... lol


----------



## carconn2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

My Grandmother used to tell me for every stitch you put in on Sunday you rip out 2 on Monday. Needlework was considered work in our house and there was no work on Sunday.


----------



## SLYM (Apr 25, 2011)

So you gave up being a Catholic to--- I found another Church
I belong to. A thought just came to me why did my sister & I fight every Sunday Mass ? Our parents never attended Mass in
the 50's or 60's.


----------



## msigne70 (May 14, 2011)

My goodness why would anyone go to church and knit??? I thought church was a place of worship and reverence. It is not what a respectable , cultured person would do. Could you imagine getting out your crossword book, it would be the same thing?


----------



## ArleneFaye (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm done with this topic as well. I've listened to all who have posted their opinion, and I respect everyone of them, to do their own thing, whatever it is. Peace!


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

amen


----------



## hansende1 (May 15, 2011)

I knit in all three sessions of my church. If I don't I fall asleep. After seeing me fall asleep for a while and I started knitting and stayed awake the others think It's fine and a few others now do it occationally when they are sleepy. Started a new fad.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you all for explaining what a prayer shawl is. Our school taught us that idle hands are the devil's workshop and to work is to pray. So knitting prayer shawls sound like a great idea. Making one is on my to do list. Reading on this topic reminded me that there are good people who go to church and good people who do not go to church. God loves us all. And everybody chose to knit or not for very good reasons. Surely God knows that.

I am trying to make my first Fair Isle baby cardigan and it is trying my patience! I knit a few rows, realize I messed up, especially in the 4 stitch button band, and remove a few rows. Slow progress but I am not giving up. I especially do not know how to hold the 2 strands and switch back and forth to get the two color design. I use one strand for 1 or 2 stitches then drop it and pick up the other color for 1 or2 stitches. Slow go!


----------



## SLYM (Apr 25, 2011)

I am glad "you are done" with this topic so there is no need for
you to comment. Perhaps, many of us just found this topic to-
day & wanted to say something about it. Many of us can't view this site immediately so please forgive us if we are a little late.


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi JJMM88: actually, i enjoyed seeing every one's comments on this subject. i see that there all alot of ladies who go to church. but i do see your point with your situation. take care! oh by the way, what are you knitting right now? i'm trying to knit my socks. i have some things that i'm going to show very soon.


Hi, Maryrose: Thank you for your comment, I am knitting a afgran for my charity group, using 9" squares, but I am knitting it continueously, I change color and knitting stitches every 9" and working around the square to make it a little different, also avoid seamming.


----------



## negra (Feb 10, 2011)

I would never knit in church or during a mass or church service, we give God so little time today that I think he deserves that time away from your needles to focus on Him the Creator of all things, including you, your yarn and your needles,you have another 20+ hours of the day to knit.


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

I agree.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I love that and will remember it. I do knit on Sunday. For it is not work to me. I say many prays while the yarn is in my hands. I also work in my yard on Sunday, for to me it is a blessing too. My husband don't understand me out there and he can not cut the grass. For him that a chore to me it time to get away with my Lord. This whole subject on how you look at it. The same people who are saying it wrong to knit in church will get up from church and go out to eat. Which force people who need jobs to work on Sunday. I personal think that a sin.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Thank you all for explaining what a prayer shawl is. Our school taught us that idle hands are the devil's workshop and to work is to pray. So knitting prayer shawls sound like a great idea. Making one is on my to do list. Reading on this topic reminded me that there are good people who go to church and good people who do not go to church. God loves us all. And everybody chose to knit or not for very good reasons. Surely God knows that.
> 
> I am trying to make my first Fair Isle baby cardigan and it is trying my patience! I knit a few rows, realize I messed up, especially in the 4 stitch button band, and remove a few rows. Slow progress but I am not giving up. I especially do not know how to hold the 2 strands and switch back and forth to get the two color design. I use one strand for 1 or 2 stitches then drop it and pick up the other color for 1 or2 stitches. Slow go!


You can get a little thimble-like gadget to go on your left forefinger that will carry two threads and hold them ready to knit. Look at an online store, you'll find one.


----------



## miko (Feb 23, 2011)

I am one of those that did just find this topic. I don't take my knitting to church with me... I do wear my work though. lol Today I wore a headband that I made and a flower attached to it. (that I made also) I did take it with me once when a fellow church knitter had something she wanted to show me how to do... I'm just learning so that was important. lol


----------



## hansende1 (May 15, 2011)

What I knit in church goes to the current church project so I don;t profit from it except staying awake. I can tell you what the lessons were for that day also much better than if my fingers were idle. Isn't there a saying about idle fingers?


----------



## kworel (Feb 18, 2011)

You mean you knit on only the back roads that have no cars, people, or ANIMALS?? Not a good idea overall. You are too valuable a resource to risk this.


----------



## kworel (Feb 18, 2011)

You mean you knit on only the back roads that have no cars, people, or ANIMALS?? Not a good idea overall. You are too valuable a resource to risk this.


----------



## SassyBB (May 8, 2011)

We have crocheters in our church service. I'm sorry to say sometimes it is more interesting to watch them than to listen to the sermon. If I knitted in church I'm afraid I'd be so engrossed in my project that worship time would lose out.


----------



## hansende1 (May 15, 2011)

Maybe I should also add I have ADD and my hands are always moving so this accomlishes something good instead of moving for no purpose.


----------



## kitten (Jan 26, 2011)

I did sneak my knitting out of my pocket one time in church but the elderly lady next to me touched my hand lightly and said no you shouldn't do that. Now I watch church on TV and knit away but only simple things . I started a pair of those pockebook slippers this AM in church on TV. They look like Mary Janes. About a month ago I heard my grandson was expecting so I started a baby sweater for him then I saw him where he works and said Oh no I can't get this sweater done by then I had only about an inch started and he said Its a girl. I got the hint and it is baby green but I put pink fun fur on the sleeves and around the hood. She only weighs 4lbs.5oz so I think I will admire it a while before I give it to them. Janet[Jan Knit]


----------



## jackie kirkland (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm Dutch...Prebsyterian...not Catholic altho I guess church is the same...the prob is that I can feel what I'm doing so don't concentrate on the knitting...can listen, really, better than sitting and day dreaming....I really hear better this way...interesting to me that people are so 'in to it'....didn't know so many still went to church...a really good thing. I love it....


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you. I will look for the thimble like yarn holder. Switching is tricky and I want the back to look neat and not catch the baby' s fingers where the threads carry along 2 or3 stitches.


----------



## Liz24 (May 10, 2011)

I'm new to the boards and I find it refreshing to find a group that can talk about whether or not knitting in church is appropriate without ripping apart opinions. 

I agree with so many of you that knitting doesn't belong in church. God deserves our undivided attention. We're at church to worship, not knit. At least that's my opinion. There have been so many times that I've wanted to stay home and finish a project, but if God gave me the ability to knit, then I should respect Him and leave it home.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

kworel said:


> You mean you knit on only the back roads that have no cars, people, or ANIMALS?? Not a good idea overall. You are too valuable a resource to risk this.


I just heard an insurance tv commercial say 25 percent of accidents are caused by distracted drivers. Also the law does not say only obey it if there is no one around to catch you breaking it. God expects us to obey laws??? We had a young nurse coming home early hour and killed in a head on accident on a back road where the other driver thought no one would be at that hour. So sad.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't it "idle hands are the devil's workshop"? 

i for one say it again - i would rather see someone knitting in church than not see them at all in church. i was raised by a conservative minister and i still say - knit in church - i would if i went.


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

shetlandspinner said:


> I knit in church and I am not apologetic about it. I suffer from restless leg and if I keep my hands busy I'm not fidgeting so much. I listen better when I'm knitting (my hands just need something to do!). It raised a few eyebrows at first, but now my church family doesn't think anything of it. Usually I have a prayer shawl that I'm working on (I started that ministry here), and I really can't think of a better place to pray and knit than when I'm in God's house.
> 
> No where in the Bible does it say "Thou shalt not knit in church," but it does have a lot of good things to say about women who work with their hands, who do good things for others, and who aren't minding everyone else's business. If I'm knitting in church, I'm listening to our pastor and my eyes are not on my neighbor's business. -Carol L.


AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bain (Apr 7, 2011)

I do not knit in church. I would not appreciate it if God were knitting while I was lifting something important up to Him. Of course, think how disappointed I will be when I get to Paradise, if I find out He was.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Julianne (May 10, 2011)

Never knit while driving. We would miss you if something ever happened to you. Too dangerous. Julianne


----------



## TexasT (Apr 27, 2011)

You are the church, because Christ and God lives in you. There are people, who say they are Christians, that are very judgmental, but you keep on believing. Christ doesn't judge us, he loves for who we are. I read the Bible to improve myself. Also, the ones that weren't very nice to you, isn't reading the Bible, because Jesus draws us with lovingkindness.


----------



## SLYM (Apr 25, 2011)

How can they knit & drive ? Please tell me !!!!


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

SLYM said:


> How can they knit & drive ? Please tell me !!!!


I really doubt that the person knitting is doing the driving. I knit when my husband drves.....which is all the time! lol!


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

i would not knit in church.i think it would be sort of rude to the people speaking.they have gone all out to save my soul and i am not giving them my full attention.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

shetlandspinner - i say amen to you -- and can we finally put this topic to rest.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

hee hee.


----------



## Orene (Mar 21, 2011)

Very Carefully (-;


SLYM said:


> How can they knit & drive ? Please tell me !!!!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

MaryA. I am sure you are a great driver but let us not forget that we can not use our cell phone or text while driving. Our life is very special and one mistake would be to costly just to finish a small project. Now, stuck in traffic that is another matter all together. I get stuck for up to 1 hour all the time. Then knitting is kind of ok. I have had a cop tell me that I should not be doing that. OOOps, I bad...LOL


----------



## SLYM (Apr 25, 2011)

Did you make all those hats ? Are they hand knitted or done on a loom? Are you selling them or giving them to the local hospitals ? Thanks. Lynn


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

SLYM
HOW FUNNY DEAR SLYM.I WAS NOTICING THAT PICTURE TOO AND THINKING THE VERY SAME THING.THAT IS ALOT OF WORK AND ITS WONDERFUL.


----------



## sheila72 (Feb 21, 2011)

whooppie, putting this topic to reast,may the rest me long and deep.


----------



## miko (Feb 23, 2011)

you would be missed & you could also lose a stitch
and never know it! :thumbup:


----------



## jackie kirkland (Apr 23, 2011)

Funny...thank you!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes ladies my sister-in-law, her sister and I knit all those hats. We donated them to the cancer center in our area. We are working on another 100 for another hospital in our area. Then we are moving on to preemie hats. All the small parts of yarn will be used. I have even started taking apart old swetters to re-use the yarn for these projects. Lap blankets are after that. 
However right now I am very busy with my daughter, who is a cancer survivor by the way. She was taken to the hospital last week with 2 collapsed lungs. They may send her home this wed 5-18-11. Kind of bad as she is now a single mother of a happy 4 year old. So on to the next project when I can. Happy knitting.
Deb


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

dyfnkdeb
i am so sorry about your daughter.prayers your way for her.hugs to u and your family.
the hats are amazing.


----------



## SLYM (Apr 25, 2011)

Would you please pass the directions on so I can do the same ? Thanks.


----------



## Babsmim (Mar 7, 2011)

When I was working in Boston, driving home I would keep a hat on a round needle on my lap, for waiting in traffic. 
When my kids were small, I use to knit standing in the check out line at the market....they were never embarrassed, loved the hats!!


----------



## Julianne (May 10, 2011)

Prayers for all of you. Hugs too. May God watch over your daughter and her little one.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Deb,
Is there anything I can do for you and your daughter? Do you need more yarn? P.M. me and I will be glad to send you some yarn. Of course, its without saying, you and your daughter are in my prayers. Mentaly and spiritually I am sending you hugs.
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## SLYM (Apr 25, 2011)

Me too. Send me your address & I will you some money for yarn. My prayers are with you.


----------



## adzaa nita (Mar 29, 2011)

The Sabbath, Sunday I hold dear in worshipping God and having fellowship with Him. With respect to God and others, I would not knit in church. My take, knit everywhere else except church. Thanks


----------



## joelbears (Mar 4, 2011)

I knit in the church building, but not during services. Sometimes we get there early, sometimes stay a bit late, so I use that time to get something done. I think I talk or ask too many questions during Sunday School and am a distraction to the others in class, so I go into the auditorium and pray for all the folks in our church, naming them, and if I have time left over, I crochet. But since I started doing that, my list has grown so long that I usually don't have time. Praise the LORD


----------



## Laele (Feb 13, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Well ...I consider myself "Old School" thinking etc somedays..and was personally a bit shocked to see so many knitters in my church...having said that...I asked my pastor what he thot..His comment was ...I rather my knitters be here than home so knit away lol
> I haven't yet..but would not object to knitting a prayer shawl or something like that during service..
> And God and my faith ALWAYS comes first..
> 
> Camilla


I LIKE your pastor! Where's your church? Like you, I would not knit in church. I'm too busy trying to keep up with everything going on. All the singing, prayers, readings, sermon, etc. fill me, so knitting would distract from that. God bless y'all.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Chags said:


> It would be time put to good use. Some of the people there are not very nice. After some problems I no longer believe in formal relegon. and skeptical if there is a god
> Chags


To me, formal religion is just ordinary people trying to worship together so mistakes in dealing with one another are inevitable. The key I think is forgiving others their trespasses as we would want them to forgive ours. My friend advised me to try different churches until I felt good about one. Every time I see a baby, I think there must be a God,


----------



## Laele (Feb 13, 2011)

[/quote]To me, formal religion is just ordinary people trying to worship together so mistakes in dealing with one another are inevitable. The key I think is forgiving others their trespasses as we would want them to forgive ours. My friend advised me to try different churches until I felt good about one. Every time I see a baby, I think there must be a God,[/quote]

Every time I see a baby of any kind, a butterfly, a flower, and all that is beautiful.....ditto.


----------



## Julianne (May 10, 2011)

I like your pastor too. While visiting my brother in Oklahoma, we went to church and there was a baptism of triplets. It was beautiful. At the end of Mass, the priest held 2 and the mom the 3rd. He introduced them to the congregation. It was absolute heavenly. All we have in life is each other and our knitting. God bless all knitters and crafters. It is truly 
God's love.


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

Personally I have no objections. Have been tempted to do it myself since a lot of my knitting is done for God's services, but I can't get past the idea that it will be unacceptable to people around me.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

Liz24 said:


> I'm new to the boards and I find it refreshing to find a group that can talk about whether or not knitting in church is appropriate without ripping apart opinions.
> 
> I agree with so many of you that knitting doesn't belong in church. God deserves our undivided attention. We're at church to worship, not knit. At least that's my opinion. There have been so many times that I've wanted to stay home and finish a project, but if God gave me the ability to knit, then I should respect Him and leave it home.


hi, i agree with your comment.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

ok...i admit this is sooo long i skipped to the end w/o reading all of it, but two thoughts....

1. even tho knitting/crocheting may help MY concentration, i am aware of how distracting it can be for others, and do not want to have to explain that to the Father one day...

2.If it is this controversial, I don't want to do anything that will cause such strong negative emotions for others in a place we go to for spiritual healing and to search for peace to survive the storms of life..

just saying how I have to answer to my own concious, because I have TRUELY been tempted to knit in chuch and had to pray my way to an answer...

(as for the knitting while driving...if you wreck, where will the needles go? and how will you convine a judge you didnt wreck b/c you were knitting?)


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I wouldn't knit in church because I wouldn't be listening. 

But I do understand the pastor saying it was okay with him. What choice does he really have...say 'no' and people don't come back. 

Times have changed so much.


----------



## knit1 (Jul 7, 2011)

I know I wouldn't as I love to knit too, and believe it or not, I find it relaxing and enjoyable to knit and I do listen to sermen's and understand what is going on around me while still knitting, Enjoy, it could be a man and fixing his flat tires right, NOT !!


----------



## rebecca (Jan 29, 2011)

I keep a bag of knitting in my pursebag. I have even knitted when waiting on my son in Walmart


----------



## knitalice (Mar 9, 2011)

I have read the responses to the topic of knitting in church without having much thought. That is until today. Iwas attending the regular 11:00 a.m. worship service and there was a lady knitting in the first row in the balcony. I was totally appalled. I feel there are many hours we can use for knitting in a day without using the small amount of time we spend in church in worship.


----------



## MamaKing (Jul 20, 2011)

Judgement is for God only... I guess I will find out when I pass if I was naughty or not. I DO knit in church, in meetings... where ever I need to and want to pay attention. I don't go to the movie theatre because it is too dark to knit. It is better than being on ADHD drugs. I told my pastor if you don't see me knitting then that means I didn't hear a word he says.
Also... knitting for me is like having rosary beads in hand... I spend much of my knitting time praying... it keeps me focused.


----------



## PiperMum (May 7, 2011)

Wouldn't you know that a knitter going by fiddler bird 555 and one by PiperMum would say the same thing, pretty much!



fiddlerbird555 said:


> "Every act of creation is an act of faith" says the song, so I think church is a perfectly appropriate place to knit. Besides, I have a slight problem that if ALL I'm doing is passively listening, I fall asleep. I can tell you more about what the preacher has actually said if I had knit during the sermon. And I DON'T do prayer shawls).


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sabael said:


> At our Unitarian church, there are a lot of knitters (including me) active during the service.


My mom (God rest her soul) did the same, at her Unitarian Church. :thumbup:


----------



## smbrate (Apr 1, 2012)

I know this is an old question to respond to, but I had asked the question and this came up. For me, I don't sit still well. If I knit, my hands are doing something, and I am listening. Call it ADD (from the generation that was never diagnosed) but I have come from several church services, where I sat and looked directly at the preacher the whole time. Walked out, retained nothing. I couldn't tell you anything that service was about. I used to tell my college professors/high school if I am looking at you, I'm retaining nothing. I'm in my own world and pretty much looking at you out of boredom. If I am doodling (yes, pretty much everything had a picture on the side, doodled, colored in (sometimes my pens had different colors ) I can remember. I was an A student, so it's not like I was lazy. I notice everything. I look at the clock several times if it's right there. I look out the window, at the other students, behind me...you get the picture. If my hands are doing something, then that energy is gone...and my mind can focus on what is going on with the preaching... so, question- does this still sound rude? I hate wasting my time in church, but that is what it is if i am retaining little to nothing. or is our society just not ready to accept this yet?


----------



## smbrate (Apr 1, 2012)

yes, but would you like to retain something that is being said? maybe the lady is knitting, so her mind can focus and retain what is being said, 'out of respect for the pastor', instead of focusing on what other people think of her.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I would not knit in Church as I believe the time is spent to reflect and pray to God. I know I take my knitting everywhere I go but not to Church.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

JJMM88 said:


> Anyone get objection while knitting during church services?


I believe that knitting in church is completely unacceptable. I cannot imagine being so disrespectful and irreverant. My mother would turn in her grave if I did such a thing! I go to church to worship God and fellowship with other believers.


----------



## smbrate (Apr 1, 2012)

so really than it is more acceptable to sit in church, look straight ahead, and come out retaining nothing? i had gone through years of that, if you asked me what the church service was about i honestly couldn't tell you. I could barely remember the songs sang (yes, I did sing them). currently I carry a doodle pad and and sit and draw, color in the hand-outs that they distribute (what are they called honestly, is that any worse? I can tell you, if my hands are busy, what is going on. If I am staring directly at you though, fyi, i'm retaining nothing. don't bother asking me how you did


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

they should be just grateful that you are attending


----------



## vicki Sue (Mar 22, 2012)

I would think it impolite. not to give all your attention to the minister and his message. you have plenty of free time at home or else where to knit. just my opion.


----------



## rmpbklyn (Mar 5, 2012)

as others said NO NO during service, maybe it don't distract you, but to others they may not like it.

However, if you mean you are at a informal function and other people are reading or chatting at a church gathering then ok, but again your focus is not on the church but the project. 

what could be so important that an hour or two could not wait for?


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Would you knit while visiting the queen? Why would you want to knit in the house of the Lord? No, dont even think about it. You go to church to worship God, to pray, to learn about Him and to talk to Him.. not to knit or do anything else. This is just my humble opinion.


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

Naughty Knitter said:


> Yesterday there was a thread of where do you knit....one lady knits in the bathtub. Knitting while driving.....well you both win for the most unusual places!!!!!!!
> Living in the Washington, DC area, I have seen people put on makeup while driving, read a book, and all while driving 60 miles an hour!!!!
> I am just bad at multitasking, I guess.
> And I am old fashioned enough to still dress when I go to church and leave my knitting home. I attend a church where standing, dancing, clapping is very much part of the service so there I would be dropping stitches and needles as well. LOL


Once I saw someone brushing their teeth while driving. I coudn't believe it! But back to knitting in church.....No, I wouldn't knit in church. God is my focus when I am in His house.
Rosie


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

I am for non-tradition in church and other places, but during a regular worship time, i wouldn't knit. Others want to focus on the sermon and the rest of the service, not be disturbed by me. With 11 of 13 symptoms for Adult ADD, I know it is hard to pay attention when hands are not busy, so i started writing outlines of sermons and quotes used that i found useful. That way i was not bothering anyone and able to hear without my mind wandering off.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

MaryA said:


> I probably shouldn't admit this and please don't tell on me (LOL), but I'm a visiting nurse and frequently have people to see on back roads. I've been known to steer with my knee and knit (a simple pattern I don't have to look at) while driving. And I've knit all the other places too!


This is absolutely crazy and illegal. Driving is a priviledge. PLEASE stop doing this, for your sake, the sake of others on the road with you, and the sake of those beautiful children in your avatar.

If I were to see you knitting while driving on the road, oh yes I would turn you in, in a heartbeat.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I feel the same way" I would rather give the paster my full attention" any other time is open for debate lols


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

absolutely not - church is a place of god - consecrated and we go to pray certainly not knit. this is most disrespectful. there is a time and a place and church is not one of them


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

I would rather have a knitter next to me in church than a crying baby or screaming child!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

to Mary A,
And you will probably kill someone one day!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Knit in church... NO WAY!!!


----------



## Goober2010 (Jan 6, 2013)

I knit during church service. It helps me stay in tuned with the sermon. I think it is better than sleeping during the sermon. If little babies can play with their plastic keys & rattles, then I think you should be able to knit during church.


----------



## Sandyr1946 (May 12, 2012)

Thankyou everyone for this very interesting discussion; the reason I did the search was because I have been invited to grand-parents' day at my DGD's school. It is a Catholic school, and they have mass. Last time it droned on for 1 1/2 hours, which I thought totally inappropriate for children aged 5-6, and it was not even child orientated! I am Christian, but not of the Catholic faith, and I'm sorry, but I was bored out of my brain and freezing cold. It was in the middle of winter, and there is no heating in the church. So this time, I thought maybe I would take my knitting, but now I am thinking, maybe not...I would not like to be thought disrespectful, or distract others - or embarass my DGD!!


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

True of my UU church in Pittsburgh as well. I don't knit during meditation, or if I get off track in my knitting, I stop.
Ellen


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I just came across this and thought is was intriuging. I think it would be hard to knit in church. I heard of someone who knitted at the movies.


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

I would not knit in church. It would take my focus away from the reason I am there -- to worship God! God deserves my total undivided attention. However, I do meditate on God's word while I am knitting at home or other places.


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

I don't knit at service but we have a Prayer Shawl Ministry for knitting weekly. The service is strictly God's time (not to mention our minister frowns on knitting during service - we asked).


----------



## aprilknits (Jun 13, 2013)

Our Christian meetings are educational and very interesting. We know what material will be covered beforehand, and we prepare to participate in question/answer parts. The main purpose of being there is to praise our Heavenly Father. Everyone there would consider it disrespectful to knit during the meetings. The time we spend before and after our meetings is spent associating with our spiritual brothers and sisters, not knitting. The 20-minute drive to the meetings is often spent on knitting. The 20-minute drive home is often spent discussing the encouraging talks and comments we heard during the meeting. If our meetings were like some of the ones I've heard described here, I may be tempted to knit - but then I would wonder why I went at all (and that's just MY feeling, I know others feel differently!). I was thinking - because our experiences and places of worship can be so different, how one person feels may be totally different than how another feels.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

grandma jean said:


> absolutely not - church is a place of god - consecrated and we go to pray certainly not knit. this is most disrespectful. there is a time and a place and church is not one of them


I so agree. Every time I agree, I get flamed. But I still agree.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Goober2010 said:


> I knit during church service. It helps me stay in tuned with the sermon. I think it is better than sleeping during the sermon. If little babies can play with their plastic keys & rattles, then I think you should be able to knit during church.


Little babies should be in the church nursery.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

In my congregation, we focus very much on the Bible, and constantly refer to it ourselves as the speaker refers to a particular chapter or verse. This means we are reading and studying, not simply listening.

I would not knit in a place of any religion, but I cannot possibly tell others what and what not to do ...


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I am really impressed with everyone who commented on this subject. I've been in online knitting groups for about 12 years, and have seen this subject come up many times before. It's one that usually ignites a flame war! I am impressed that is's being discussed so well here, with no one attacking or belittling anyone else for an opposing opinion. I knew this was going to be a good group to join!
> 
> The pastor of my previous church said it was okay to knit during the service if it helped me stay focused, but I found out when I tried it that I felt like "it was all about ME", rather than God, while I knit in church. Another lady who crocheted started bringing her huge afghan project to work on in her lap, since I was knitting, and she sat near the front and seemed totally engrossed in it. I thought, "What have I started?" I regretted it.


Yes Sewbizgirl I too am impressed how it has been discussed, I have so enjoyed reading everyone else's opinion and here I was thinking, now this is going to fire us KPers up. LOVE THIS FORUM! ps I would not knit in church as it is my time for God.
Have a lovely day!


----------



## sanell (Dec 19, 2011)

This thread has been very interesting and thought provoking. I was picturing myself (in the choir), knitting, and imagined the look of complete shock on our choir director's face as he "saw" me - cracked me up! I wouldn't knit in church because I am too interested in knowing what goes on in the service, and I am a terrible multitasker....


----------

